# Incredible Snowfall for this time of year



## powderfreak (Dec 5, 2007)

The numbers for the Mount Mansfield stake during the last three days are pretty amazing.  This has been one decent storm cycle on the mountain...astonishing when compared with this time last year.  These are numbers as reported to the NWS in Burlington by WCAX technicians that are stationed at the top.   

Mon: 12.0" (1.45" L.E.) 
Tue: 12.0" (1.25" L.E.)
Wed: 5.0" (0.39" L.E.)
Total: 29.0" (3.09" L.E.)

Had this been measured every 6 hours like at the NWS office, I bet it would've been in the 3 to 4 foot range.  However, the snow seemed incredibly fluffy up top and that type of airy snow can only support a certain amount of weight before settling...but overall the Vermont mountains just got slammed in a big way.

-Scott


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah. When's the next storm?


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 5, 2007)

Weak clipper, dusting to 2" on Friday evening into early Saturday...then a weak low on Sun/Mon with some light snowfall amounts (4" or less) in northern areas, mixed precip or snow in central/southern areas.  More significant precipitation event coming shortly after that (Wednesday?) and I have no idea what the p-type will be...set-up looks like a classic mixed precipitation event with snow/sleet/freezing rain from north to south.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2007)

Roemer was right...I'm jealous that Powderfreak gets to stick around Burlington post graduation..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> Weak clipper, dusting to 2" on Friday evening into early Saturday...then a weak low on Sun/Mon with some light snowfall amounts (4" or less) in northern areas, mixed precip or snow in central/southern areas.  More significant precipitation event coming shortly after that (Wednesday?) and I have no idea what the p-type will be...set-up looks like a classic mixed precipitation event with snow/sleet/freezing rain from north to south.




Wow what amazing start to the season..already three coatings of snow here in eastern PA at an elevation of 350 feet..some winters it's January before that.  Also not bitterly cold which makes skiing more pleasent..but the sub-zero weather will come eventually..


----------



## snoseek (Dec 5, 2007)

Your welcome.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 6, 2007)

It has been an awesome start to the season - but I'm scared that it's all going to turn around in early jan. I just get a sinking feeling that I'm going to be ice skating down the trails after repeated rain,freeze, dust on ice events. 

Maybe I'll be wrong. 
Hopefully!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> It has been an awesome start to the season - but I'm scared that it's all going to turn around in early jan. I just get a sinking feeling that I'm going to be ice skating down the trails after repeated rain,freeze, dust on ice events.
> 
> Maybe I'll be wrong.
> Hopefully!



The dreaded January thaw usually happens but it's often followed by more snow..enjoy the good skiing while it's here..


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2007)

*plan*



ajl50 said:


> It has been an awesome start to the season - but I'm scared that it's all going to turn around in early jan. I just get a sinking feeling that I'm going to be ice skating down the trails after repeated rain,freeze, dust on ice events.
> 
> Maybe I'll be wrong.
> Hopefully!



Plan for the worst, hope for the best.  Go for it now!


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The dreaded January thaw usually happens but it's often followed by more snow..enjoy the good skiing while it's here..



Plus, think about the nICE base we'll have 

Really, no skier in the NE should be uttering one word of complaint about this winter season right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Plus, think about the nICE base we'll have
> 
> Really, no skier in the NE should be uttering one word of complaint about this winter season right now.



But all the magic carpets are closed..:uzi:


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am knocking on wood before I write this statement, but where is the warm December weather that the smarty pants weather people promised us????????

Heaven forbid, could crapuweather be wrong?
Go winter, snow and cold, warm weather sucks.


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 6, 2007)

It was snowing up there again today...a couple fresh inches up high to make things smooth again.  These really are the best trail conditions I can remember this early in the season.  Plus, most are velvet, skier packed powder-iffic runs without any true snowmaking or grooming yet.  Nosedive was the best I've skied it in the past four years as it has perfect coverage without the ice under-foot that comes with extensive grooming.

The upper woods were sick again today.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am knocking on wood before I write this statement, but where is the warm December weather that the smarty pants weather people promised us????????
> 
> Heaven forbid, could crapuweather be wrong?
> Go winter, snow and cold, warm weather sucks.



Reminds me of the old movie "Money Pit" - Tom Hanks and Goldie Hawn.  The contractors roll down the drive, Hanks is flabbergasted.  The foreman says, "hey, we flipped a coin - heads, we work today!"   -  forecast methodology: go out back, flip a coin - heads is snow, tails is not.  Tell Crapuweather((nice name!) to go out back and keep flippin' till they get it right:uzi:


----------

